# Regina, Saskatchewan



## Kwalish Kid (Jun 17, 2002)

So, I'm coming back for a month and a half. What's the gaming scene like now? Are there still games nights? Has Magic:The Gathering taken over everything? Is it nothing but Doom Town?

Inquiring minds need to know!


----------

